# low threshold door cill question



## Newbie1981 (28 Jun 2020)

hi all, im hoping someone can answer this question, what type of cill do i fit externally to a low threshold door, i brought a nice upvc door and side window for my first garden room build, i thought (ive no experience in this) that i could sit it on a normal cill but the pieces that make up the sides of the frame protrude inward.
cheers.


----------



## owen (29 Jun 2020)

You want a low profile threshold, something like this? 
https://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/pro ... ium-227390

No cill, you just fit this straight to the floor. You could put a rain deflector on the door too


----------



## Newbie1981 (2 Jul 2020)

thanks for the answer owen, i dont think i explained properly, the door has a lower frame but it is made of aluminium and looks like it was concreted in about 10mm (it was previously fitted to a rear extension), too give nearly no step over when entering the house, i can not see any drain holes and assume it does not have any.
do i need to fit a cill?
can i just fit a piece of timber angled to encourage water away from the bottom of the frame?


----------

